
Ask HN: How to call straightforward devs? - gduverger
As I think about the subset of software developers who are building small to medium-scale web products, care about users but not as much about engineering (or at least want it abstracted), I am trying to find an accurate, empowering, and fun designation for it. Any suggestions: straightforward devs, nonchalant devs, effective devs, lean devs…?
======
Alex3917
I normally refer to product-focused people as software developers, and CS-
focused people as software engineers. People who just do tickets they're given
and aren't CS-focused or product focused I would just call programmers.

------
cjbprime
Pragmatic?

